# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  "Meet the Justice League Member No One Remembers" & More Comic Book Retcons

## CBR News

CSBG has an archive of notable comic book retcons, including the mysterious Justice League member that no one actually remembers.



_Full article here._

----------

